# kitchen work top



## martin the chippie (Sep 10, 2008)

i need to joint together lengths of 6x2 to make a kithen work surface. What will be the best method ?. Biscuit joints & glued & cramped or a ply fillet routed in to the edge of each 6x2 & glued & cramped. Many thanks :blink:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

martin the chippie said:


> i need to joint together lengths of 6x2 to make a kithen work surface. What will be the best method ?. Biscuit joints & glued & cramped or a ply fillet routed in to the edge of each 6x2 & glued & cramped. Many thanks :blink:



*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

If you have good straight edges, you could just edge glue and clamp. You should use cauls (straight edged brace boards to maintain alignment). You could also use splines between mating boards. I would use Titebond III glue.


----------



## martin the chippie (Sep 10, 2008)

Many thanks for the reply from the UK. Im not a bench joiner by trade but im willing to give anything a go as i enjoy most woodwork. Some of the US terminology may be different to the UK but i can google words that are different. Once again Many thanks


----------

